# MP446 Baikal-Viking



## imrankhansapsd (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear Friends,
Recently i have purchase the MP446 Baikal-Viking, color of gun is little bit change with more of pistol not black, light black raugh color.
as per seller the metal of pistol is different with other you can not spray on it like if want to change it to get black so far its ok.

after 1 week use just to carry in the ragzin bag, its color goes down, fade little bit, and put some scratch on the corner of each part specially near barrel, lock.. is it due to ragzin bag or just because to metal characteristic... please guide or communicate me the precautionary measure for this..
because in some area when color little bit down its really not seems good, looks like that i am using it since a decade....

Looking for the gurus response, and welcome if have any further query to understand the problem..

regards,


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

For touch up on my steel I use Birchwood/Casey liquid gun blue. You may want to invest in a good nylon holster or fanny pack for carriage and storage as opposed to the bag if it's beating the gun up that much.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you in Pakistan?

If you are, I wonder where you might get a decent holster.

Please remember that if you use a tool—and a gun is just a tool—then it will show scars and scratches from having been used.
These marks of having been used are honorable, and don't need to be covered up or disguised.


----------

